# Lire un sopcast sur Mac...



## junino4 (7 Août 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de découvrir un format d'adresse pour lire des fichiers vidéos en sopcast. Je n'ai pas trouvé de soft sous OSX permettant de les lire. 
J'ai cherché sur Google Mac mais je n'ai rien trouvé...
Alors je m'adresse à la communauté!!!!

Avez vous deja pu lire ce type de fichiers sous OS 10.4??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

fab


----------



## maousse (8 Août 2007)

c'est quoi un sopcast ?
t'as un exemple ?


----------



## Soer (8 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,


Moi non plus je ne connaissais pas le sopcast avant de lire ce message.

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net (Google est mon ami) :

[http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/SopCast,0301-5686.html]
"SopCast vous permettra de *regarder la télévision sur le Web*, tout en réémettant le signal à l'usage des autres. 

SopCast utilise la technologie P2P, c'est-à-dire que lorsque vous regardez une émission, le logiciel la rediffuse afin détendre son audience. Vous pourrez donc utiliser ce logiciel afin de regarder votre télé, effectuer des enregistrements et même créer votre propre chaîne. Nimporte qui sera capable de créer son propre espace multimédia sur Internet, afin de partager ses coups de cur. Il supporte divers formats : Asf, Rm, Wmv, Rmvb etc. De nombreuses autres fonctionnalités sont à découvrir."


[http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche19140-sopcast.html]
"On connaît les qualités du Peer To Peer pour partager des fichiers ou dans le domaine de la VoIP. Sopcast propose une expérimentation intéressante : diffuser des chaînes de télévision par P2P.

Le client, qui ne nécessite aucune installation, propose quelques chaînes test. Windows Media Player est nécessaire pour visionner ces chaînes en streaming. Disons le franchement : les pauses et saccades sont assez nombreuses et le logiciel est très gourmand en bande passante. Il s'agit plus d'une expérience que d'une solution vraiment agréable à utiliser. Mais l'intérêt de Sopcast réside dans le fait que n'importe qui peut diffuser son propre contenu. Le choix des chaînes dépend donc des utilisateurs mettant des flux à disposition.

*Notre avis : *Sopcast est une expérience intéressante à surveiller. Les possibilités offertes sont intéressantes, notamment pour les chaînes amateurs. Les FAQ du site officiel offrent des informations sur la diffusion de votre propre contenu."


Je n'ai par contre trouvé aucune référence d'un client natif pour Mac.

Cordialement,

Soer


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

La question a &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;e n fois &#224; l'occasion de la coupe du monde de football l'&#233;t&#233; dernier et aucune solution viable n'a &#233;t&#233; trouv&#233;e.
des dizaines de questions sur des dizaines de forums, des soit-disant sp&#233;cialistes unix/linux promettant des portages pour X11&#8230; mais rien n'a vu le jour...


----------



## junino4 (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses. Sujet clos pour l'instant donc, on fera autrement!!

Merci encore, a+++


----------



## netgui (30 Janvier 2009)

un petit up ? toujorus rien pour sopcast sur Mac ?


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

non, mais depuis, y a pas mal d'alternatives qui se sont développées, dont notamment des sites qui diffusent des films et des émissions.
comme là http://www.watchtheheat.blogspot.com/


----------



## CDI2 (11 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas illégale ça ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2010)

En tout cas, ça a disparu


----------



## youle19 (20 Octobre 2011)

Toujours rien pour lire les sopcast?


----------



## ma le (22 Octobre 2011)

pas encore testé
utiliser crossover
un tutoriel en anglais ici http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cf8Y9XuDOQ en video
ici en texte http://fionaangelina.com/2011/08/13/online-streaming-using-sopcast-on-mac-os-x/ ou la http://hkmch.blogspot.com/2011/03/sopcast-on-mac.html


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Août 2014)

je deterre le sujet mais apparement, c'est le plus recent concernant sopcast.

je viens de voir que ce soft est enfin dispo sur mac. Des adeptes?

je vais essayer des que l'occasion se presentera


----------

